# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  "Richtig" Partitionieren unter Linux

## TomS2

Nach vielen unterschiedlichen Linux Installationen hat sich bei mir das folgende Partitionierungsschema als erfolgreich und für den Betrieb als sehr stabil herausgestellt.

Hierbei gehe ich davon aus, dass das System auf einer Festplatte liegt:


```
100MB      /boot        EXT3
8192MB     /            EXT3
RAM*2      SWAP
1024MB     /tmp         EXT3
1024MB     /var         EXT3
REST       /home        EXT3
```

Erläuterungen:

/var und /tmp kommen bei mir in eigenen Partitionen, damit ein eventueller Überlauf dieser Verzeichnisse (sprich Platte oder Partition) nicht das ganze System zum Stillstand bringt. Das wäre der Fall, wenn sich /var und /tmp im Root-Dateisystem (/) befänden.


Anmerkungen:

/home liegt bei mir sogar auf einer anderen Platte, so dass ich "mal eben" die Distribution wechseln kann, ohne meine Benutzerdaten zu verlieren und alle Programmeinstellungen behalten kann.

Falls ein Hardware RAID Controller verwendet wird, sollten /boot und / den Typ EXT2 haben. Dann muß nur der RAID Treiber im Ramimage eingebunden sein (mkinitrd) und das System startet ohne Fehler (bei mir so geschehen auf einem HP ProLiant ML 310 unter RedHat 9 und Megaide Treiber).

Viel Erfolg
Tom.

----------


## Blackhawk

hierzu sollte gesagt werden, dass viele Standard-"Server"-Dienste sehr viel Platz unter /var benoetigen, in dem Fall sollte man /var also etwas grosser machen. 
Hiermit meine ich z.B. cvs, dhcp, apache, usw...
Klar kann man die entsprchenenden Verzeichnisse auch wieder weglinken...

----------


## Sonny

oder so:

part1: 3-5G fürs System
part2: 3-5G kopie des Systems (mit partimage oder dd)
part3: swap
optional part 4/5 mit /var und/oder /tmp, muss aber nicht sein
part6: /home/data Rest der Platte.

----------


## TomS2

> oder so:
> 
> ...
> optional part 4/5 mit /var und/oder /tmp, muss aber nicht sein
> ...


Aufgrund eigener (arbeitsintensiver) Erfahrung empfehle ich _/var und /tmp immer von / zu trennen_. 

Ein defekter Prozess/Programm das Syslog füllt sich und...das System bleibt einfach stehen, wenn / voll ist   :Frown:

----------


## TomS2

> hierzu sollte gesagt werden, dass viele Standard-"Server"-Dienste sehr viel Platz unter /var benoetigen, in dem Fall sollte man /var also etwas grosser machen. 
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis! Das ist natürlich korrekt. Daran hatte ich leider nicht gedacht (3/4 meiner Installationen sind Workstations).

Gruß Tom.

----------


## Hun

/tmp gehört imho sowieso in n shm

ansonsten würd ich noch n eigenes /usr nehmen

----------


## Blackhawk

um Performance zu gewinnen kann man auch /usr und /usr/lib auf verschiedene Platten legen, da diese meist zeitgleich zugegriffen werden...

(Ist ein alter Tipp aus Handbuechern einer deutschen Linux-Distribution, deren Name ich aus taktischen Bashing-Vermeidungsabsichten heraus nicht nennen moechte... Ich finde es aber ganz einleuchtend.)

----------


## Gorgoroth

ich hab mal gelesen (ich denk das war im Koffler), dass die Swap-Partition am Anfang der Platte (oder halt nach /boot) stehen soll, damit die Platte geschont wird. Was sagt ihr dazu? Hier seh ich immer, dass Swap erst nach / kommt.

----------


## Chaoswind

Welche Vorteile gewinnt man eigentlich aus /boot?

Und was Swap anbelangt, da sollte man sich bei den heutigen Systemen mit 3-4 Stelligen RAM-Mengen liebe auf 1/2-1x Ram beschraenken. Vor allem bei Normalen Arbeitsrechnern mit 512 MB RAM oder mehr wird der Swap faktisch kaum mehr genutzt und hat dann sogar eher negative Folgen.

----------


## Sonny

früher machte /boot zum booten mal Sinn, heute nicht mehr.

----------


## `kk

> Hiermit meine ich z.B. cvs, dhcp, apache, usw...


Warum braucht dhcpd viel Platz in /var ?

----------


## bladus

100 MB für /boot ?
Kommt mir etwas viel vor, oder hat das seine richtigkeit?

----------


## Blackhawk

> Warum braucht dhcpd viel Platz in /var ?


Weil der dort seine Leases speichert...
Faellt zu Hause im Mini-Netz evt. nicht so sehr ins Gewicht...  :Wink:

----------


## Blackhawk

> 100 MB für /boot ?
> Kommt mir etwas viel vor, oder hat das seine richtigkeit?


RedHat empfiehlt mittlerweite 75MB...

----------


## ThorstenHirsch

Aus perfomancetechnischen Gründen wäre es optimal, swap auf eine 2. Platte zu nehmen, die an einem eigenen Controller hängt. Ansonsten finde ich TomS2s Schema schon sehr gut  :Smilie: 

Andererseits reicht es bei einem Laptop/2.-Computer, an dem man eh nur selbst arbeitet, wenn man alles in eine Partition packt und nur für swap was eigenes nimmt. Es wird ja eh nicht ewig halten. Dafür hat man schließlich seine Workstation.

----------


## Blackhawk

> Welche Vorteile gewinnt man eigentlich aus /boot?


Die Bootpartition wird ja direkt vom Bootloader angesprochen, und darf daher auf aelteren Systemen nicht ausserhalb der ersten 1024-Zylinder der Platte liegen.
Ausserdem ist es ne schoene kleine Partition, wo niemand was reinkritzel und auch nix dramitisches passieren sollte. Hab sie aus Sympathie auch auf Rechnern behalten, die mit dem Booten auch sonst kein Problem haetten...

----------


## TomS2

Also fasse ich mal zusammen - Die "optimale" Partitionierung könnte also folgendermassen aussehen (aber wer definiert"optimal"!!???):

*Eine Festplatte:* 


```
75MB        /boot    EXT3
1-1,5*RAM   swap
12GB        /        EXT3
1GB         /tmp     EXT3
4GB         /var     EXT3
REST        /home    EXT3
```

*Zwei Festplatten:* 


```
/dev/hda:
75MB        /boot    EXT3
1-1,5*RAM   swap
12GB        /        EXT3
1GB         /tmp     EXT3
4GB         /var     EXT3

/dev/hdb:
2/3 der Kapazität  /home    EXT3
1/3 der Kapazität  /usr     EXT3
```

Hmm das sieht ja schon sehr gut aus. Danke für Eure Meinungen  :Smilie: 

Gruß Tom.

----------


## mdkuser

Frage, wieso empfehlen alle immer noch eine /boot -Partition anzulegen, das ist doch mit aktuellen Kernel nicht mehr nötig.
Außerdem hat man doch bei einer zu kleinen /boot -Partition das Problem, dass ein zusätzliches Kernelimage nicht mehr mit drauf passt.

Und 1-1,5*Ram als Swap??? Wenn ich 1GB Ram habe, soll ich dann ne 2GB Swap erzeugen?? 2GB Swap ist eh die Höchstgrenze...

----------


## Flightbase

wenn man schon zwei festplatten hat, würde ich auf die zweite einen beachtlichen anteil des swaps auslagern....

greets, Nik

----------


## atomical

> Frage, wieso empfehlen alle immer noch eine /boot -Partition anzulegen, das ist doch mit aktuellen Kernel nicht mehr nötig.
> Außerdem hat man doch bei einer zu kleinen /boot -Partition das Problem, dass ein zusätzliches Kernelimage nicht mehr mit drauf passt.
> 
> Und 1-1,5*Ram als Swap??? Wenn ich 1GB Ram habe, soll ich dann ne 2GB Swap erzeugen?? 2GB Swap ist eh die Höchstgrenze...


Wenn der Bootloader die Reiser4 / nicht kann, dann ist eine kleine /boot mit ext2 (ext3 auf 75MB ist imho Blödsinn, weil das Journal noch Platz wegfrisst) ganz nützlich.

Mal den Sinn/Unsinn von 2GB Swap außen vor - warum sollte bei 2GB eine Grenze sein und wo kommt diese her?

----------


## mdkuser

Ok, das mit dem Reiser fs leuchtet mir ein. Wusste ich nicht, da ich immer nur ext2/3 nutze.

Zum Thema Swap verweise ich auf diesen Tread:

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...highlight=swap

----------


## atomical

> Zum Thema Swap verweise ich auf diesen Tread:
> 
> http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...highlight=swap


Da steht es auch nicht wirklich drin ... aber die Manpage von mkswap hilft ...




> The maximum useful size of a swap area now depends on the architecture. It is roughly 2GiB on i386, PPC, m68k, ARM, 1GiB on sparc, 512MiB on mips, 128GiB on alpha and 3TiB on sparc64.
> 
> Note that before 2.1.117 the kernel allocated one byte for each page, while it now allocates two bytes, so that taking a swap area of 2 GiB in use might require 2 MiB of kernel memory.

----------


## mdkuser

Na da hast du ja die Antwort drauf gefunden...  :Wink:

----------


## giftnudel

Hallo,

es ist im übrigen auch sehr hilfreich zu wissen, dass (vor allem wen man Lilo hat)   das System mit einer eigenen /boot Partition nicht mehr so einfach kaputt machen kann, da man da nichts verändert und Lilo immer booten sollte. Ausserdem benötigt man eine solche Partition, wenn man ein verschlüsseltes Dateisystem hat. 

Ich persönlich benutze auch eine eigene /boot Partition, da kann ich einfach nicht so viel kaputt machen.

giftnudel

----------


## Kip

/boot 75MB? Hallo? wieviele kernel habt ihr denn so gleichzeitig?.

Auf meinem Server sind 6 oder 7 kernel installiert:
$ du -shx /boot 
$ 13M     /boot

?

Ich würde maximal 25MB für boot nehmen ... höchstens man hat keine Ahnung und weiß nicht wie man alte kernel entfernt oder so ... dann kann ich 75MB verstehn  :Wink:

----------


## Cytrix-x

hi,

ich hab jetzt in mehreren tutz, büchern gelesen, das man die festplatte so partitionieren soll :

1. ext3 / home
2. 2*Ram als Swap

mehr nicht, keine tmp, var. Ich hab das jetzt schon länger so und es läuft auch ohne Probleme.

was haltet ihr von dieser "simplen" art der partitionierung ?

Gruß

Cytrix

----------


## zander

Die separate /boot Partition ist heute nur in den wenigsten Fällen tatsächlich notwendig, die 2*RAM swap Regel angesichts des mittlerweile üblichen Hauptspeicherumfangs sicherlich nicht mehr realistisch (eine dedizierte, statische swap Partition ist darüber hinaus auch nicht zwingend erforderlich, es besteht die Möglichkeit reguläre Dateien als swap Medien zu nutzen, deren Größe und Anzahl bei Bedarf angepaßt werden kann; diese Lösung ist allerdings nicht für alle Anwendungsbereiche geeignet).

Die Aufteilung von / kann je nach Systemkonfiguration weiterhin sinnvoll sein (wobei die konkreten Partitionsgrößen den Anforderungen angepaßt werden sollten, die Richtwerte variieren mit dem vorgesehenen Einsatzbereich), bei normalen Arbeitsplatzrechnern halte ich aber immerhin die Abtrennung von /var und /tmp für übertrieben (die Konfiguration von /home und /usr ist wohl Geschmackssache, wobei ich am ehesten eine getrennte /home  Parition als sinnvoll ansehen würde). Schlußendlich sollte aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, welcher Paritionierungsansatz der sinnvollste ist.

----------


## codc

Also ich halte zumindest auf einem Server 2 Platten für richtig.

hdb für /home und hda für den Rest.

Eigene Partion für /boot, /, /usr und /var und vieleicht noch /tmp

/usr kann man ro mounten so dass man im normalen Betrieb keinen Schaden anrichten kann.

/var damit / nicht zu voll wird - /tmp das gleiche.

/boot naja halt Tradition ;-)

----------


## massive04

Also, ich hab folgende Partitionierung:
/boot ext2, 30 MB
swap 512 MB
/ ext3, Rest (ca. 145 GB)

Auf meiner Boot-Partition sind nur ca. 12 MB belegt, wobei da auch noch ein paar alte Kernel rumhängen. Ich fühl mich irgendwie sicherer, wenn /boot auf ner eigenen Partition liegt. Ja, und journalized braucht die kleine Partition wirklich nicht zu sein.

Wegen der Swap-Partition, ich komm bei 1024 MB RAM mit 512 MB RAM super hin. Vielleicht brauchen irgendwelche Server 1 GB swap, ich denke, für den Desktop-bereich reichen 512 MB allemal. Mein System läuft zumindest schon ein gutes Jahr ganz zuverlässig so.

Ich hab mal gehört, dass es sinnvoll wäre, dem /tmp Verzeichnis ne eigene Partition mit 1 GB und Reiser FS zuzuweisen, weil Reiser anscheinend bei Zugriffen auf viele kleine Dateien bis zu 10-15x schneller als Ext3 ist.
Hab das selber noch nicht getestet und hab auch keine Lust meine Platte neu zu partitionieren.

Gruß,
Christoph

----------


## ollonois

Es ist auch immer distributionsspezifisch 
Bei Gentoo sollte man, wenn man für alles eigene Partitionen nimmt die eine oder andere schon größer wählen.

Ich habe übrigens wegen Reiser 4 auch eine extra /boot Partition.
Sonst nur noch Swap, home und natürlich / 
wobei ich noch 2 extra Datenpartitionen angelegt habe

----------


## abholmarkt

> früher machte /boot zum booten mal Sinn, heute nicht mehr.



Das sehe ich anders:

mounte /boot read only oder gar besser nicht. Löschen oder Ändern des Kernels unmöglich, in meinen Augen bei Produktionssystemen eine Fehlerquelle weniger. Das einzige Problem tritt auf, wenn $ADMIN ohne gemountete /boot Partition ein Kernel-Image installiert. 


abholmarkt

----------


## abholmarkt

> Wenn der Bootloader die Reiser4 / nicht kann, dann ist eine kleine /boot mit ext2 (ext3 auf 75MB ist imho Blödsinn, weil das Journal noch Platz wegfrisst) ganz nützlich.
> 
> Mal den Sinn/Unsinn von 2GB Swap außen vor - warum sollte bei 2GB eine Grenze sein und wo kommt diese her?



Das mit den 2GB SWAP war mal eine Restriktion. Ist IMHO lange passe.

abholmarkt

----------

